# Panguitch



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Fishing was a little slow but my goal was to get my 16 year old niece her first fish, she has been fishing a few times but has never caught one.

Well her first fish was a 2lb 5oz rainbow, I think she is hooked.....so to speak

She had a great time and that was most important to me, second was my new ION ice auger worked great, cuts through the ice fast and smooth.

Note: I don't have permission to post her pic so I may chop it down to just the fish she's holding.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Fishing was a little slow but my goal was to get my 16 year old niece her first fish, she has been fishing a few times but has never caught one.
> 
> Well her first fish was a 2lb 5oz rainbow, I think she is hooked.....so to speak
> 
> ...


Sounds like Panguitch is fishing well. Congrats on the new auger!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, she loved the fish and I am taking her again Saturday to see if we can do it again.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

A few years ago, when I attended DSC now DSU. We had the best success with white rat finkies (cutting off the tube part) tipped with waxies a foot under a hookless Kastmaster.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> A few years ago, when I attended DSC now DSU. We had the best success with white rat finkies (cutting off the tube part) tipped with waxies a foot under a hookless Kastmaster.


I have thought about using a Kastmaster like that but haven't yet, but I will. I have pretty good success with small tube jigs tipped with meal worm or shrimp or sucker meat or a combo and try different colors till one works.

Thanks for the tip.


----------

